# Eg2 Strap Question!!!!



## 10xdeep (Feb 25, 2010)

okay i went boarding this weekend and i just realized that one of the plastic adjustable things on the strap broke 

now i looked around i couldn't find anything on how to get it replaced or fixed

anyone have any idea on what to do? :dunno:

thanks


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I would email or call electric


----------



## 10xdeep (Feb 25, 2010)

Qball said:


> I would email or call electric


thanks. im going to do that right now


----------



## 10xdeep (Feb 25, 2010)

i have gotten no response.....


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

skip emailing, just call them. i've found that with every company it works so much better (except holden and nitro, they get back within the same day :O)


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

actually, the EG2's straps are removeable and you can replace them with pretty much any strap you want.

any of the JT or KM straps on this site ( Paintball Goggle Straps & Mask Straps ) should fit perfectly..and some are pretty damn cool. 
I like this one alot
Paintball - Cheap Paintball Guns, Gear and Paintball Equipment


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Call Electric first and see if they will warranty them in case it was a manufacturing defect. If not, Eastside's suggestions look pretty decent.


----------

